# Suche Gaming Monitor Bitte Hilfe!!!



## George Michaels19 (4. September 2010)

Hallo liebe Community!

Ich suche seit kurzer Zeit einen Gaming Monitor im Preisrahmen von ca 350€.

Also hier meine Anforderungen:
Sollte mind 1920x1080 oder 1920x1200 haben. 
HDMI ist notwendig.
3D muss nicht sein ist aber ok.
24 Zoll mind
Tft is ok LCD wäre besser.
Reaktionszeit mind 2ms.

Das sind jetzt nur Rahmenbedienungen^^ ich hab eine GTX 295(710/1524/1215) und nen i7 950(3.82) und noch ne kleine Frage ich hab ne SSD F40 und gehört dass bei größeren Monitoren die Reaktionszeit der Platte bissi flöten geht?
Egal also mein Limit ist 350€ die Anforderungen sind nur Richtlinien bitte helft mir das beste Teil in meiner Preisklasse zu finden
thx

Achja dazu noch ich lebe in Wien daher stehen mir folgende Kaufoptionen zur Verfügung da ich von Onlinebestellung von Hardware nix halte^^iTech,Media Markt,Saturn.
Danke

*DiTech


----------



## zøtac (5. September 2010)

Ich kenn mich mit Monitoren nicht so gut aus, kann dir aber sagen das du in solchen Saftläden wie MM & co keine gscheiden Monitore, bzw. wenn nur sehr teuer, finden wirst.
Schau lieber bei Mindfactory, HoH, Hardwareversand rein, ist absolut verlässlich. Bei den großen Technik Märkten gibt's meist nur PC's (komplett PC's mit OEM zeugs halt) und Monitore für die "nicht sonderlich anspruchsvollen User" (also Office PC's etc.).
Übrigens sind Doppelposts hier nicht gern gesehen, dazu gibts den ändern Butten  Nur als Tipp, Mods können da drauf allergisch reagieren 
grüße


----------



## George Michaels19 (5. September 2010)

Danke für die Antwort und sry wusste nicht dass man das nicht darf bin neuxD.
Also dann haben wir mal geklärt wo ich den kaufen soll jetzt stellt sich nur mehr die Frage was^^ könnten vl noch paar erfahrene user mir paar gute tipps zu paar neuen Geräten geben ?


----------



## Painkiller (7. September 2010)

Wäre ein 23" Gerät mit LED-Technik auch eine Option?

Samsung SyncMaster PX2370, 58,4cm (23") DVI, HDMI | hoh.de


----------



## Xrais (7. September 2010)

Acer G243HQoid


----------



## George Michaels19 (7. September 2010)

Ja der is mir auch sofort ins Auge gestochen aber was gibts denn noch für alternative Geräte die vl besser sind oder mehr Zoll haben?


----------



## ShiZon (7. September 2010)

Wie schaut es denn mit diesen aus?

iiyama ProLite E2407HDS-B1

Samsung SyncMaster P2470H


----------



## George Michaels19 (7. September 2010)

Die sind auch nicht schlecht^^ ich will einfach das beste für 350€ was am markt ist oder wenn in kürze ein neues super modell rauskommt wart ich natürlich auch paar monate gebt mir mal nen umfang

Was halten die Profis von denen hier? welcher sticht da raus?
24 Zoll von DiTech Computer

>24 Zoll von DiTech Computer


----------



## ShiZon (7. September 2010)

Wieso bist du denn nicht einfach auf Beitrag ändern gegangen, anstatt einen neuen Beitrag zu verfassen?

ShiZoedit: Also da du ja total scharf auf DiTech.at bist, kann ich den Acer GD245HQBID schon empfehlen, aber vielleicht magst du dir die Testberichte durchlesen Acer GD245HQBID Monitor Test und denkst dann gegebenfalls über Alternativen nach, die Tests sind wahrlich nicht schlecht und der Monitor ist auch nicht verkehrt, aber wenn du ihn unbedingt willst, greif zu.


----------



## George Michaels19 (7. September 2010)

Bin nicht versessen drauf^^ ist nur ei beispiel ich will ja das ein Profi wie du mir sagt was zu diesem Zeitpunkt die besten Geräte in meiner Preisklasse am Markt sind  Also bitte wenn du so freundlich wärst^^


----------



## roheed (7. September 2010)

hi^^

nochmal schnell zusammenfassend meine Meinung.
Ein 24" sollte zur zeit noch vollkommen langen.
Alles drüber könnt deine GrKa schon wieder in die Knie zwingen. (wobei eine 295 ja shcon mal ne kampfansage ist^^)

Ich kann dir folgendene Marken empfehlen :
1. Samsung
2. LG
3. Benq

welches Model ist dir eigentlich überlassen.
Achja und LED technik ist heutzutage schon fast pflicht.
DEr eine Samsung der bereits gepostet wurde ist doch ganz schick.

Ansonsten noch top Online Händler sind :
1. Mindfactory
2. Home of Hardware

Bestell da schon seit jahren und idr auch recht zufrieden mit


----------



## George Michaels19 (7. September 2010)

Also Shyzon du kommst mir wie ein Profi vor sag mir was zurzeit in meiner Preisklasse die besten Geräte am Markt sind.


----------



## ShiZon (7. September 2010)

George Michaels19 schrieb:


> Also ShiZon du kommst mir wie ein Profi vor sag mir was zurzeit in meiner Preisklasse die besten Geräte am Markt sind.



Mein Nick falsch schreiben geht ja gar nicht, ein Profi bin ich bei Gaming Monitoren überhaupt nicht, da du ja nicht gerne aus dem Internet Hardware bestellst, habe ich jediglich den bestmöglichen Monitor für ca. 350 € in dem Laden deiner Wahl DiTech.at versucht heraus zu picken, die Monitore die von anderen Member hier vorgestellt wurden sind auch alle sehr gut zum Teil sogar besser, jeder versucht hier dir einen Monitor anzupreisen der auch sein Geld werd ist, aber du bestehst ja förmlich drauf, Monitore in den Geschäften zu kaufen die in deiner Nähe sind, zum Preise vergleichen mache ich das zum Beispiel, beträgt der Unterschied zwischen dem Ladenpreis und dem Preis im Internet weniger als 30 Euro, dann nehm ich die Hardware aus dem Laden. So wie du an die Angelegenheit heran gehst, entsteht eine gewisse Problematik wo wir gezwungen sind auf andere Online-Shops zurück zu greifen, um dir ein gutes P/L Verhältnis für dein Budget heraus zu picken, da einige Online-Shops gute Monitore zu einem annehmbaren Preis anbieten und zudem eine große Auswahl haben. DiTech.at will ich nicht schlecht machen, falls du das denken solltest. Vergleich doch erst einmal die Angebote die wir dir reingestellt haben und bis 350 € á 24" gibt es soweit ich das sehe keinen Monitor der deinen Anfüllungen entspricht und auch noch richtig gut abgeschnitten hat, für die richtigen Hammer Gaming Monitore müßtest du noch einiges drauflegen oder sagst dir, ich brauch die ganzen Spielereien nicht die ich mir vorstelle und schaue mir die Monitore an, die mir die Member hier reingestellt haben. 

Jetzt bist du an der Reihe dich zu entscheiden, entweder sagst du dir: "Egal was für ein Gaming Monitor Hauptsache er kann das was ich mir wünsche, egal ob der nur mittelmäßig/schlecht ist" oder du sagst dir: "350 € sinnlos zu Fenster rausballern will ich nicht, mal schauen was mir hier in diesem Forum angeboten wird, ich schau mich um, dann wird entschieden und die ca. 350 € sind vernünftig investiert".

Das sollte jetzt nicht gegen dich gehen, damit möchte ich nur sagen, das man heutzutage sein Geld nicht einfach sinnlos für die nächstbeste Hardware rausschmeißt die einem gerade so in die Finger kommt, sondern man sollte schauen das man sein Geld sinnvoll in die Hardware reinsteckt und sich möglichst ein gutes P/L Verhältnis in/an den Rechner packt, um sich nachher nicht über einen möglichen Fehlkauf zu ärgern.

Ich hoffe das ist verständlich.


----------



## George Michaels19 (7. September 2010)

Sry dass ich den nick falschgeschrieben hab...nochmal bitte lieber ShiZon such mir den besten Gaming Monitor egal ob Online shop oder Händerl völlig egal gib mir nur mal ein paar namen damit ich weiß was die spitze is danach vergleich ich dann.


----------



## Ruhrpott (7. September 2010)

Samsung SyncMaster P2770  kann ich empfehlen.

Allgemein ist die Syncmaster P Serie zu empfehlen , P2270 , P2470 oder aber P2770.

Die größen wahl liegt dann bei dir , wobei ich sagen muss , das wenn du einmal einen 27" als Moni hast jeden 24" klein und jeden 22" sehr klein findest.


----------



## ShiZon (7. September 2010)

Hast du dir die Modelle bereits angesehen, die von den anderen Membern vorgestellt würden. Also hier eine Palette von Gaming Monitoren von 24" bis 26" bis max. 360 €. Die Auswahl ist leider sehr gering.


LG Electronics W2486L

Asus VW266H

Asus VK266H

Iiyama PL E2607-B1


----------



## George Michaels19 (7. September 2010)

hab mir alle angesehen aber bist du sicher dass das die besten sind?^^


----------



## ShiZon (7. September 2010)

Bis 350 € schon, hast du einen anderen Vorschlag? Vielleicht hat noch jemand anderes einen Monitor, den die Person aus dem Hut zaubert.


----------



## George Michaels19 (7. September 2010)

Du bist bischen sarkasstisch hm? Danke für deine Mühe hat vl noch jemand mit bischen Erfahrung eine Idee?


----------



## ShiZon (7. September 2010)

George Michaels19 schrieb:


> Du bist bischen sarkasstisch hm? Danke für deine Mühe hat vl noch jemand mit bischen Erfahrung eine Idee?



Wo ist das denn sarkastisch? Es ist eine ganz normale Frage gewesen.


----------



## George Michaels19 (7. September 2010)

Unwichtig vl kann mir jemand helfen der sich wirklich auskennt also bitte leute melden^^


----------



## jelais99 (7. September 2010)

Schau am besten hier nach:

PRAD | Testberichte


----------



## George Michaels19 (7. September 2010)

Was ihr nicht versteht ist dass ich einen "Gaming Monitor" brauche also 120hz sind sehr wichtig bitte noch mehr Vorschläge


----------



## hwk (7. September 2010)

Wenn du nicht unbedingt n 3D Monitor willst, warum sind 120Hz dann so extrem wichtig für nen Gaming Monitor?


----------



## George Michaels19 (7. September 2010)

Vsync mit 120 fps?oO bitte keine Fragen die zu nichts führen nochmal^^ 
ich will nen mind 24 zoll 120 hz Gaming Monitor bitte profis sagt mir was das beste Gerät am Markt für 350 € +-20 euro^^


----------



## Acid (7. September 2010)

alter xD ist eigentlich alles klar bei dir? du fragst hier um rat, die user versuchen dir zu helfen... und wenn jemand nicht schreibt genau das ist der beste monitor dieser preisklasse hat er keine ahnung?

Erkundige dich doch zuerst mal wie man sich in einem forum zu verhalten hat.

Und es gibt eben nicht den besten monitor für 350euro der 1 ist da testsieger und der 2 woanders..... Es wurden genug monitore genannt, such dir einen raus... alles sind gut, jeder hat individuelle ansprüche, das kann man nie verallgemeinern. 

Da fällt es mir wirklich schwer mich zurückzuhalten, wenn ich sowas lese... tztztz


----------



## George Michaels19 (8. September 2010)

Sry aber dann halt dich besser zurück weil ich sowas erst garnicht lesen will ich hab von niemandem gesagt dass er keine ahnung hätte!  Und man kann serwohl eingrenzen welche geräte so ca zu den besten gehören in der Preisklasse 350€ mit 120 hz in 3-4 modellen nur hat das leider noch niemand getan und ich warte noch darauf dass es passiert.


----------



## hwk (8. September 2010)

Dann wäre es extrem hilfreich gewesen die 120Hz Anforderung... (so überflüssig ich sie auch finde) schon im ersten Post zu erwähnen... oder auf der ersten Seite und nicht erst auf Seite 3 im Thread nachdem einige versucht haben dir zu helfen...., wonach du sie als "unfähig" bezeichnest.


----------



## George Michaels19 (8. September 2010)

1.)Hab ich niemanden als unfähig bezeichnet bitte erfinde keine Geschichten.
2.)Habe ich auf der ersten Seite serwohl angegeben dass 3D mitinbegriffen sein könnte ...3D=120hz ..also bitte schau dass du alle Fakten kennst bevor du postest
3.)Hat mir noch niemand geholfen weil niemand den Rahmen beachtet hat den ich angegeben hab ich warte noch vergebens nach einem Profi der Ahnung hat


----------



## hwk (8. September 2010)

George Michaels19 schrieb:


> 1.)Hab ich niemanden als unfähig bezeichnet bitte erfinde keine Geschichten.
> 2.)Habe ich auf der ersten Seite serwohl angegeben dass 3D mitinbegriffen sein könnte ...3D=120hz ..also bitte schau dass du alle Fakten kennst bevor du postest
> 3.)Hat mir noch niemand geholfen weil niemand den Rahmen beachtet hat den ich angegeben hab ich warte noch vergebens nach einem Profi der Ahnung hat


auf der ersten Seite war 3D OPTIONAL..... Auf der Seite hier sagst du es sei ein _muss_
und du unterstellst den leuten schon unterschwellig Unfähigkeit....


> Unwichtig vl kann mir jemand helfen der sich wirklich auskennt also bitte leute melden^^


damit als Antwort nachdem dir shiZon helfen wollte, aber hey nicht jeder denkt nach bevor er schreibt o.O


----------



## George Michaels19 (8. September 2010)

Da beschreibst du ja schön deine Vorgehensweise xD Wenn jemand etwas als unfähig interpretierst heißt das noch lange nicht dass es zustimmt in deinem Fall heißt es bitte schreib woanders das einzige was deine Posts bezwecken sind Platz verschwenden bitte gib Leuten die wirklich Anteil an meinem Problem nehmen wollen die Chance den Platz zu nutzen^^. 

thx


----------



## ShiZon (8. September 2010)

George Michaels19 schrieb:


> Da beschreibst du ja schön deine Vorgehensweise xD Wenn jemand etwas als unfähig interpretierst heißt das noch lange nicht dass es zustimmt in deinem Fall heißt es bitte schreib woanders das einzige was deine Posts bezwecken sind Platz verschwenden bitte gib Leuten die wirklich Anteil an meinem Problem nehmen wollen die Chance den Platz zu nutzen^^.
> 
> thx



Hast du eine Ahnung wieviel ein richtiger Gaming Monitor kostet, da reichen deine 350 € niemals aus. Deine Handlung verstehe ich eh nicht, du möchtest einen reinen spieletauglichen TFT/LED wie auch immer, wir zeigen dir richtig gute die sich zum Teil Lichtjahre unter deinem Budget befinden und nur weil die das eine oder andere Feature nicht haben, sind die für'n Arsch und wir/ich sind unfähig und haben auch gar keine Ahnung wie man es dem gnädigen Herrn recht machen soll, das Problem ist du gehst nie auf das ein, was wir dir vorgeschlagen haben, dir zu helfen macht uns echt keine Freude.

Stimmt du hast recht und wir keine Ahnung, du sagst alle Monitore unter 350 € taugen nichts und sind nicht einmal die Verpackung wert, in denen sie vor sich hin verotten, das ist dein Gesetz und an das müssen wir uns halten.

Was willst du eigentlich von 350 € erwarten in etwa einen solchen TFT? Gaming Monitor Eizo FX2431

Eigentlich bin ich ein Geduldsmensch aber du hast es echt geschafft mich zu reizen.

Gruß
Der Unfähige


----------



## George Michaels19 (8. September 2010)

Erstmal Danke der Unfähige für die schnelle Antwort aber 900€ ist leider bischen zuviel sry.
Ich hoffe andere nicht reizbare Leute mit richtiger Erfahrung können mir hier weiterhelfenxD
Ich suche einen 3D daher 120hz Gaming Monitor mit mind 24 zoll im Rahmen von 350-370 € und guten Wertungen bitte posten sobalds geht thx.


----------



## nemetona (8. September 2010)

Diese Diskussion hier führt zu nichts!

Jemand der wirklich Hilfe benötigt darf sich auch auf die Vorschläge der Helfenden User einlassen, mit diesen interagieren um zu einen optimalen Ergebnis zu kommen, diese aber noch als "unfähig" zu Betiteln ist schon sehr dreist.

Da diese grundlegende Art der Kommunikation hier leider nicht gegeben ist,
-Closed-


----------

